# R4 DS v1.09 Kernel & Cheat Code Update



## Opium (May 21, 2007)

*R4 DS v1.09 Kernel & Cheat Code Update*
Out now...















A new update for the R4 has been released. Kernel v1.09 along with an updated Cheat Code Database and Cheat Code Editor.  It's nice to see the R4 team's continued support. Change log below:





			
				R4 said:
			
		

> 1) Optimization delete process;
> 
> 2) Solve the 0991 issue;
> 
> ...



As always you can download the update locally below. Thanks to ahtin for the heads up!






Download R4DS Loader 1.09




Download R4DS cheat database 1.02



Homepage


----------



## .TakaM (May 21, 2007)




----------



## tjas (May 21, 2007)

I think they fixed the tennis masters save file problem


----------



## jono_ (May 21, 2007)

drink beer when there is changelog.


----------



## dsbomb (May 21, 2007)

I was hoping both R4 and M3Simply would continue simultaneously releasing their firmwares, like they did the last time.

I'd guess it fixes the couple releases last week that didn't work on the card...


----------



## Killermech (May 21, 2007)

Roughly translated with babel.

The R4DS official gold finger tabulates 
1) optimizes the deletion process 
2) to solve 0,991 white screens problems 
3) to solve partially plays the question which the non- chart sign and the title demonstrated 
4) to support in the game the real-time golden finger master switch (L+R+START+UP to open golden finger, L+R+START+DOWN temporarily closes golden finger) 
5) when the official golden finger database and the user gold finger database includes the identical game the golden finger, which database may the user the free choice use 
6) to solve 1,070 archives problems 
7) to solve 1,085 white screens problems 
8) to renew Cheat code editor v1.01 9) to issue the golden finger code tabulates)

Update 4 sounds really interesting.
I guess we can all have that beer now.. cheers!


----------



## Rayder (May 21, 2007)

What is this golden finger of which they speak?  What the heck is it?


----------



## Killermech (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ May 21 2007 said:


> What is this golden finger of which they speak?Â What the heck is it?



Cheating. Activating a code in real time during gameplay.


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 21, 2007)

i believe golden finger is the cheat support

EDIT: gah, you beat me to it


----------



## 4saken (May 21, 2007)

The cheat system based on AR


----------



## ahtin (May 21, 2007)

1???????
Better performance for delete function 

2??? 0991 ?????
0991 white screen fixed

3??????????????????
some game no icon or title fixed

4???????????????L+R+START+UP ??????L+R+START+DOWN ????????
Real time cheat code (L+R+START+UP turn on ?L+R+START+DOWN shutdown)

5????????????????????????????????????????????????
Official cheat code and User cheat code can be choose by user

6??? 1070 ?????
1070 save error fixed

7??? 1085 ?????
1085 white screen fixed

8??? Cheat code editor v1.01
Update Cheat code editor v1.01

9?????????? 
Cheat Code table release

M3DSS not yet coming, someone not yet online ......


----------



## Orc (May 21, 2007)

They've fixed the Korean Pokemon Dash (991) freezing problems, the 'Cannot read data' archive problem with Tennis Masters (E) (1070) and no more white screens for Code Lyoko (U) (1085)... so 100% compatibility again?


----------



## coollala (May 21, 2007)

I've translated them.

1. Deletion process improved
2. 0991 white screen issue solved
3. Some game icon and game title display issue solved
4. Real-time cheat (ON:L+R+START+UP, OFF L+R+START+DOWN)
5. Manual select between USRCHEAT.dat and official CHAET.dat when both files exist
6. 1070 save problem solved
7. 1085 white screen problem solved
8. Cheat code editor v1.01 updated
9. New cheating code list


----------



## delta123 (May 21, 2007)

i cant get to the site. darn it. anyone post it up in the downloads section?


----------



## kedest (May 21, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## FifthE1ement (May 21, 2007)

Same here, from this post:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=515...=0&#entry658178



			
				FifthE1ement said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to access their .com page in days. I can access the ".net" and ".cn" but no ".com". I have tried with two different internet providers since sometimes sites hosted in China have this problem. Anyone else not able to access their ".com" site?
> 
> http://www.r4ds.com
> http://www.r4ds.net
> ...


----------



## ahtin (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(delta123 @ May 21 2007 said:


> i cant get to the site. darn it. anyone post it up in the downloads section?


Hope this can help someone can not download from China unteil Gbatemp download updated

R4 V1.09 Kernel

http://www.sendspace.com/file/cx6gax

Cheat Code Database V1.02

http://www.sendspace.com/file/rz971d


----------



## FifthE1ement (May 21, 2007)

Thanks ahtin, I also have a direct link download on the website in my sig.

FifthE1ement


----------



## spawnraf (May 21, 2007)

here is a mirror, until someone upload it in the download section.

http://site.voila.fr/spawnraf/English_1.09.rar


----------



## Orc (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(spawnraf @ May 21 2007 said:


> here is a mirror, until someone upload it in the download section.
> 
> http://site.voila.fr/spawnraf/English_1.09.rar
> 
> ...


(yup the message is cut off)


----------



## Killermech (May 21, 2007)

I've uploaded it to the downloads section, with the loader / latest cheat code editor / and latest cheat.dat all in one file.
But appearantly client update uploads needs to be approved first before it appears.

Should pop up here eventually:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dlcategory=34


----------



## Rayder (May 21, 2007)

I verified that Code Lyoko and Tennis Masters now work.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 21, 2007)

this golden finger business reminds me of G Gundam. "Shining Finger" and "Erupting Burning Finger" were the two like "main" attacks of the show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *sighs* *nostalgia*


----------



## funem (May 21, 2007)

When scrolling through the list of games if there is cheats for the game is in the Cheat.dat and the usercheat.dat you now get 2 cheat buttons. So now some skins are going to look a bit silly, there must have been a better way to do it. I personally create my own usrcheat.dat with all the games in and use an empty cheat.dat, its easier in the long run.

100% compatible again though, nice continued support from them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( SC devs take note )


----------



## johnnywalker (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ May 21 2007 said:


> I verified that Code Lyoko and Tennis Masters now work.



Sounds good to me, cause I wanted to play both games some days ago and could not


----------



## Opium (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spawnraf @ May 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > here is a mirror, until someone upload it in the download section.
> ...



I know, I tried to upload it to our download section as well. Hopefully we'll remove this restriction soon and the file can be uploaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the problems.


----------



## fli_guy84 (May 21, 2007)

Anyone having luck enabling/disabling the cheat in real time?


----------



## jono_ (May 21, 2007)

im stuck with in game "golden finger" too.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2007)

The file has been uploaded to our downloads centre and the first post has been updated along with the real English changelog.


----------



## Regiiko (May 21, 2007)

Sexcellent!


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 21, 2007)

the golden finger works just fine, but remember that it simply turn all selected cheats on or off, you can't select new cheats to turn on


----------



## Harsky (May 21, 2007)

I wonder if this update will mean Pokemon Diamond won't crash on the rare occasions? Nontheless, an update is an update


----------



## kedest (May 21, 2007)

what's the difference in the cheat menu between cheats enable/disable and game enable/disable?


----------



## adgloride (May 21, 2007)

Another great update.  They haven't waited long to fix the problems with games that didn't work.  I still don't regret buying the R4.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (May 21, 2007)

I think I found a new glitch.

All my roms are US and they were all listed in english before. now Sonic Rush and Meteos have their names listed in Japanese symbols next to their icons. 

Anyone have this happen?


----------



## bobrules (May 21, 2007)

OMG this is great news, just woke up. Made my day once again


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2007)

no DLDI autopatching? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 come on R4


----------



## bobrules (May 21, 2007)

Oh btw what's the new improvement with the cheat code editor?


----------



## H8TR (May 21, 2007)

Used the R4 to M3 patcher somebody posted (Sorry, forgot who it was) and it worked. No need to wait for M3 release now!


----------



## bobrules (May 21, 2007)

To do the in game cheat enable/disable you must activate the cheat you want, it doesn't show any screens.


----------



## HBK (May 21, 2007)

Ah, the R4 comes out on top again! One of the main reasons why I'm getting an R4 this summer - great support and fast updates! Unlike the cart I own, the DS-X, which came out with a bunch of corruption .sav bugs in the last update.

Although we do have automatic DLDI patching, since Day 1!


----------



## Jdbye (May 21, 2007)

Where's the updated cheat code editor? :/


----------



## dsbomb (May 21, 2007)

GoldFinger was a Game Genie/Action Replay sort of thing back in the old SNES days.


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (May 21, 2007)

WoW I love this card!!!! The *cheapest* I've ever bought.. And they keep coming with fixes and extra features.. 

R4 Team you ROCK!!!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ May 21 2007 said:


> Used the R4 to M3 patcher somebody posted (Sorry, forgot who it was) and it worked. No need to wait for M3 release now!


It didn´t work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can get it working, but it doesn´t launch any games, homebrew or moonshell...


----------



## mrbass (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ May 21 2007 said:


> what's the difference in the cheat menu between cheats enable/disable and game enable/disable?



cheats enable/disable does so for ALL cheats in ALL games
game enable/disable does so for ONLY that paticular game.

I've seen Mario Kart not work when there are a ton of cheats enabled on various games and by disabling ALL cheats it worked again.


----------



## Tri-Z (May 21, 2007)

mario kart definatly has issues.  even on my real AR cart when I have cheats enabled mario kart has big time slow downs, but that is just when cheats are enabled for that particular game.


----------



## kedest (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mrbass @ May 21 2007 said:


> cheats enable/disable does so for ALL cheats in ALL games
> game enable/disable does so for ONLY that paticular game.
> 
> I've seen Mario Kart not work when there are a ton of cheats enabled on various games and by disabling ALL cheats it worked again.



m'kay then, i understand it. thanks.


----------



## SkH (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 21 2007 said:


> no DLDI autopatching?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe *write to them* a mail or something?


----------



## SkH (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ May 21 2007 said:


> Where's the updated cheat code editor? :/


Yeah, *same* I was searched there about...


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 21, 2007)

Come on M3!! You can do it


----------



## GeekShadow (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 21 2007 said:


> no DLDI autopatching?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they have to release firmware with DLDI patching... cheats is like shit !


----------



## Zaraf (May 21, 2007)

Does this update allow us to use our OWN Master Codes?  In the first release, unless a game used the built in Master Code, you couldn't add your own codes.  Has this been fixed?


----------



## khan (May 21, 2007)

Am I doing somehint wrong because when I press L+R+Start+UP it does not bring up the cheat menu during play(in-game).


----------



## adgloride (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 21 2007 said:


> no DLDI autopatching?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just use the DSRomTool.  Its probably old now, but it creates the save file, trims the rom and also does the DLDI autopatching and then copies it over to the microsd.  It beats having to trim the roms, then copy them over to the microsd.


----------



## ragde (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ May 21 2007 said:


> Am I doing somehint wrong because when I press L+R+Start+UP it does not bring up the cheat menu during play(in-game).



From what I understand it only toggles the cheats during in-play. So you don't actually see the cheats but it happens.


----------



## Hit (May 21, 2007)

Realtime cheat doesnt work to me
i do: L+R+START+UP
But nothing opens or something
EDIT:
NVM i get the idea you need to set cheats and you can turn them off/on in the game


----------



## shaftwaxer (May 21, 2007)

It seems the 1.09 firmware causes some issues with 534 and 535 (Puzzle Series Jigsaw). Seems to be hanging after the opening menu screen.  Is it just me, or can anybody else recreate this?


----------



## Tanas (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaftwaxer @ May 21 2007 said:


> It seems the 1.09 firmware causes some issues with 534 and 535 (Puzzle Series Jigsaw). Seems to be hanging after the opening menu screen.Â Is it just me, or can anybody else recreate this?



I tried 0534 and it gets past the menu and works ok, but 0535 hangs after the opening menu.


----------



## acey45 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaftwaxer @ May 21 2007 said:


> It seems the 1.09 firmware causes some issues with 534 and 535 (Puzzle Series Jigsaw). Seems to be hanging after the opening menu screen.Â Is it just me, or can anybody else recreate this?



On 1.08 firmware 534 and 535 would boot fine and I could get into a puzzle but as soon as I moved a piece into place it would lock-up and require me to power the DS off and back on.  Supposedly 1.07 works with these but I haven't tried it yet...I wonder what changed?


----------



## Vinpire (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ May 21 2007 said:


> I think I found a new glitch.
> 
> All my roms are US and they were all listed in english before. now Sonic Rush and Meteos have their names listed in Japanese symbols next to their icons.
> 
> Anyone have this happen?



Yep, on those exact same games.

Vinpire.


----------



## abortion (May 21, 2007)

I meant to ask this ages ago but forgot. The GBA functionality of the R4: Is there any way to make it directly boot to a GBA cart, using the R4 frame other than the EZ4 one?


----------



## Rayder (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Vinpire @ May 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ May 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I found a new glitch.
> ...




Yep, I get that too....saw on Sonic Rush and a couple other games I can't remember.  Meh....as long as the game plays....


----------



## bfoos (May 21, 2007)

Portrait of Ruin hangs on loading for me. Two white screens. Back to 1.08 for me.


----------



## ChronoStriker1 (May 21, 2007)

Castlevania: POR does the same for me, only when trying to use cheats.  Doesnt seem to load all the way.


----------



## cory1492 (May 22, 2007)

Am I blind or just plain crazy? Isn't there an update somewhere to the PC cheat editor software to 1.01 (or is it just in the kernel that the cheat thing was update in?)



QUOTE(abortion @ May 21 2007 said:


> I meant to ask this ages ago but forgot. The GBA functionality of the R4: Is there any way to make it directly boot to a GBA cart, using the R4 frame other than the EZ4 one?


?? You just change the frame bitmap to whatever you want... or leave it off to go black.


----------



## bobrules (May 22, 2007)

The updated 1.01 editor is on the chinese website 
http://www.r4ds.com/soft/5-other.htm

Here's the download
http://www.r4ds.com/soft/other/Cheat-code-editor-v1.01.rar


----------



## iq_132 (May 22, 2007)

Here's my patcher program.  It should be able to make this run on the M3.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=511...ndpost&p=658679


----------



## cory1492 (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ May 21 2007 said:


> The updated 1.01 editor is on the chinese website
> http://www.r4ds.com/soft/5-other.htm
> 
> Here's the download
> http://www.r4ds.com/soft/other/Cheat-code-editor-v1.01.rar


Thanks bobrules, they made it sound as if it was included in the 7.5M download (here). I did look on a chinese R4 site, but it still linked to 1.00 (after downloading and checking it)... for some reason I get the occasional twitch to hoard software I'd rarely use, and card related updates seems to be one of those things that gets the tic going  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*iq_132*: nice work BTW, can't confirm if it works or not, but nice


----------



## Destructobot (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ May 21 2007 said:


> Here's my patcher program.Â It should be able to make this run on the M3.
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=511...ndpost&p=658679


It works. I'm running Code Lyoko on my Simply right now. Thank you!


----------



## Tsuchy (May 22, 2007)

Any chance of this working with Animal Crossing ?


----------



## jalaneme (May 22, 2007)

they have completely messed up more stuff, there is no reason to update anyway, i'm sticking with 1.08.


----------



## jono_ (May 22, 2007)

cheats ruin the games.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (May 22, 2007)

That's how I feel. I just hope people don't use them in WiFi games.


----------



## Rayder (May 22, 2007)

Some of you guys who are having issues after the update, did you delete the old _DS_MENU.SYS file when you updated?

That file is automatically created when running the new firmware the first time.  If you didn't delete it before running the new one, it can cause all sorts of weird stuff to happen.

I don't know what that file does, but it needs to be re-written by the new firmware to work right.  Make sure to leave at least 4 megs free for it, that's the size of the file.

Hope that's useful info to someone.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 22, 2007)

Anyone having issues changing the skin in 1.09?  I am.  I have the 4 correctly named bmp files that I used before the update in _system & I erased all 12 of the themes in the Theme folder & dumped them in there too but it still uses the ugly ass Pac-Man skin (default).  I never had this issue in the past, especially just changing the skins!  HELP!


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ May 22 2007 said:


> Anyone having issues changing the skin in 1.09?Â I am.Â I have the 4 correctly named bmp files that I used before the update in _system & I erased all 12 of the themes in the Theme folder & dumped them in there too but it still uses the ugly ass Pac-Man skin (default).Â I never had this issue in the past, especially just changing the skins!Â HELP!




Try pressing select while on the menu...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ May 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ May 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone having issues changing the skin in 1.09?Â I am.Â I have the 4 correctly named bmp files that I used before the update in _system & I erased all 12 of the themes in the Theme folder & dumped them in there too but it still uses the ugly ass Pac-Man skin (default).Â I never had this issue in the past, especially just changing the skins!Â HELP!
> ...


So which folder do the bmp files NEED to be in?


----------



## Varg (May 22, 2007)

Updated to 1.09 and when i turn it on it shows the 'LOADING'-text as usual.. but when the text disappears, the screens just stay black...


----------



## pristinemog (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Varg @ May 22 2007 said:


> Updated to 1.09 and when i turn it on it shows the 'LOADING'-text as usual.. but when the text disappears, the screens just stay black...



Did you delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file? Usually I have to do that when I upgrade so that the new menu makes a new _DS_MENU.SYS to go with it.


----------



## lagman (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ May 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ May 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ May 22 2007 said:
> ...



In any of the theme_XX_ folders, just press select 'till you find it.


----------



## Varg (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ May 22 2007 said:


> Did you delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file? Usually I have to do that when I upgrade so that the new menu makes a new _DS_MENU.SYS to go with it.



Not sure what went wrong, The same thing happened when i used my old backup (without _DS_MENU.SYS)... So i formatted the card and copied over the v1.06 from the disc i got when i bought it. And it worked... And now when i copied over the v1.09-files... It still works... So i'm confused but happy. And thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## iq_132 (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ May 21 2007 said:


> *iq_132*: nice work BTW, can't confirm if it works or not, but nice



Thanks, I'm a big fan of your work too.


----------



## Zaraf (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ May 21 2007 said:


> Does this update allow us to use our OWN Master Codes?Â In the first release, unless a game used the built in Master Code, you couldn't add your own codes.Â Has this been fixed?



So anyone know?


----------



## rtype88 (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ May 22 2007 said:


> That's how I feel. I just hope people don't use them in WiFi games.


...I'm sorry to tell you this....

Of course they're used online, there are people who like to win mo matter what, it's not their fault they suck at games.

Just always play with friends/trusted people.


----------

